# I am a pretty Polish (girl)



## tanxerina

Hello!!  I'd like to make a present to a Polish little girl, and I'd like to add the phrase: I am a pretty Polish (girl). I think it must be Jestem piękna Polka, but I am not sure about "Polka".  Could you give me a hand?


----------



## Rusak963

I'd translate pretty into *ładna*. *Piękna* would be beautiful, whichever you choose. Your sentence is ok. Needs only slight correcting: Jestem piękn*ą* Polk*ą *or, jestem piękną polską dziewczynką.


----------



## tanxerina

Thanks so much!!!!!
And what about "little polish"? Jestem piękn*ą* ma*ła *Polk*ą*?


----------



## tanxerina

Oops, sorry, maybe "Jestem piękn*ą* ma*ł**ą*Polk*ą*", isn't it?


----------



## Rusak963

Correct, with a space after małą. No problem .


----------



## majlo

Just curious: why is it in the first person?


----------



## tanxerina

Because it will be written on her present, which is something she will be wearing!  

I know I am being a pain... but, doesn't Polish have diminutives? Can't you say something like _Jestem piękn*ą* Polick*ą*_? (sorry, don't know how to form it, I am obviously making a risky guess, hehe)


----------



## BezierCurve

"Poleczką" is what you're looking for, but in this case "małą Polką" would certainly do.


----------



## majlo

"Poleczką" doesn't sound too good because there might be associations with the negative masculine form "Polaczek".

As pinpointed by Bezier, I'd too stick to "Polką".


----------



## linguos

I second Bezier's and majlo's advice. 

"Małą Polką" or "młodą Polką" sounds much better than "Poleczką".


----------

